# I would like to introduce myself



## CountryChick (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome to horse Forum


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow, Tasha! you are one busy lady. I would just keel over dead at the end of the day you put in, what with the volunteer work and being a mom. Don't wory about not having a horse. I don't own one either, though I have leased various horses over the last 12 years. I also raised two boys, so I know how hard it is to get "me" time.

Welcome!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome to the forum it is a nice place to get together


----------



## loveshorses79 (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you for welcoming me! Horse time is my me time lol When I am alone at home I am usually watching horse movies or more recently I have watched the wild fire series and hearland series up to season 5 ep 12. Of course I have to stop to clean the house, etc.  We only have one vehicle so I have to be back in time for my husband to go to work then I get the kids off to school and then I am stuck at home until he gets home. I don't mind so much though. I get in a lot of horse viewing! I babysit also when I find people that need sitters. My two passions are horses and babies!! There is an equi time option at the stable I volunteer at where I can ride a school horse anytime I want so long as it is free but it's $150 a month that I can't afford right now. I'm really excited to meet so many other people just as crazy about horses as me


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum!! There are a ton of great people here with a lot of knowledge to share. Just poke around and jump in a few of the threads going on! look forward to seeing more from you!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

crazy ow that is an understatement I could not live with out horses.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! :wave:


----------

